# sounds tinny



## kitten2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Our tivo has always been set up the same, when out of the blue the sound changed. Its now a tinny echoy sound during all noises/speach/music etc and even when you scroll through the tivo menus.

I have called the uk help centre and they adviced me to use this forum. I do not have any DVD VCR attached and the cables have been attached according to how the help line have said. I have tried rebutting and pretty much every thing else, new cables etc.

I think we might need an engineer but dont know of any in Derbyshire/nottinghamshire.

Can anyone help with either me solving the problem myself or recommend any engineers.

Thanks

claire (tivo newbie!)


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Is the Tinny sound also present on the audio out (the two phono sockets) or just on the SCART?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Does this effect any older recordings stored on your Tivo box when you play them?

What source do you record from? Inbuilt UHF Tuner, Set Top Box e.g. Sky

If your source is a Set Top Box if you press the "AUX" key on the remote does the sound sound better? (if no the problem could be the Set Top Box).

If you do have a Set Top Box have you tried cycling the mains power to it?

Automan.


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Something I noticed on Virgin Cambridge setup a few months ago.

They had been messing around with the audio levels to try and balance them correctly and they inadvertantly reversed the phase on 1 channel of BBC1 cable feed, the RBR channel. This caused very thin audio for a couple of days if listened to on a mono audio tv.

Possible??

Geoff.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

I had exactly the same thing. I 'fixed' it by swapping the phono's from the TiVo to my amp to a different input. It seems that there was some crossover/leakage between the sockets.

This seems to have fixed it for me, but other people have reported that it is a problem in the sockets at the TiVo end.

Do you use an amp or take the sound out through the sockets or just use SCART?

Martin


----------



## kitten2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi,

thanks for your replies. We use sky+ box and if we play the sky through the tivo box with the tivo switched off (just using the box as a wire) the sound is fine. The sky seems to be working fine.

The recorded programmes on the tive also sound tinny.

We use just scart so i'm guessing it is the scart socket that is the problem.

claire


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

claire,
When you say Tivo switched off I assume you mean in standby?

I would check the way your Tivo is hooked up.

Normally two scart cables are used.

[Sky+ TV Out[ scart cable [AUX Tivo]
[Tivo TV Out] scart cable [AV1 TV]

Do you have a different setup to this?
If yes can you give details?

Automan.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

OK, as you are my sister....

I've put in a new PSU, and new HD, and the sound problems remain. I've tried connecting via scart, and via audio out sockets, and both exhibit the same problem. Different cables also make not difference.

Bizarrely, the sound seems OK to start with, then seems to degrade. When the sound seems OK, recordings made when the sound was previously poor also sound OK.

I can't think what else to do, so I've asked her to get 2.5.5a in case it's a NICAM bug variation (long shot).

Setup is standard Sky setup (albeit Sky+ box) with scarts.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I know the sound chip can completly fail sometimes from a cold start or degrading power supply.. But not tinny.. And you have changed the PSU.

In case of bleed from other devices, I would try it with only SCART OUT connected and check, or even just RF out, and nothing else connected..

I used to get horrible mains hum with a pace2000 NTL box years ago.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

randap said:


> I can't think what else to do, so I've asked her to get 2.5.5a in case it's a NICAM bug variation (long shot).


2.5.5a has nothing to do with sound, NICAM or otherwise. It's for the Teletext issue. The NICAM issue was drop out and the modification was a hardware modification.

You need to look elsewhere for a solution.


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

It does sound like that sound chip is on its way out.

One thing to try. Once you've plugged Tivo in, and it's booted up, try going into Messages and Setup, then Restart, and rebooting the Tivo from there. Sometimes the sound chip will work again on the 2nd reboot, which it's now doing with warm electronics. This may not work, but it's worth a try.

Rupert


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

Fred Smith said:


> 2.5.5a has nothing to do with sound, NICAM or otherwise.


I thought that, but it fixed my sound issue some years ago....



ruperte said:


> It does sound like that sound chip is on its way out.


Is there a way to fix a bust sound chip? Can they be replaced? It's definately not an initialisation problem, as sound is always there, it just "degrades".


----------

